# Used to be a Republican



## rdean

I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.

The first time Bush ran I voted for him.  During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies.  This is well documented.  Top government scientists quit. 

Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years,  now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.

Anyway, this is my first post.  Let's see what shows up.


----------



## Terry

so you voted for Obama?


----------



## Chris

rdean said:


> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him.  During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies.  This is well documented.  Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years,  now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post.  Let's see what shows up.



Welcome.


----------



## rdean

The last election, I voted for Obama.  Education is very important to me since I worked so hard for my own.  John McCain graduated 5th from the bottom out of 899 cadets.  I couldn't vote for someone with such poor academic credentials.  Palin was worse.  Graduating from Idaho U with a BA in Public Speaking (Journalism).  It took her 6 years.


----------



## Terry

rdean said:


> The last election, I voted for Obama. Education is very important to me since I worked so hard for my own. John McCain graduated 5th from the bottom out of 899 cadets. I couldn't vote for someone with such poor academic credentials. Palin was worse. Graduating from Idaho U with a BA in Public Speaking (Journalism). It took her 6 years.


 You've seen Obama's transcripts? Oh please share with the rest of the world.


----------



## Mad Scientist

rdean said:


> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division. I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years. I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him. During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies. This is well documented. Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years, now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post. Let's see what shows up.


Well I guess with a resume like yours no one can question anything you say.

Welcome?


----------



## Chris

Terry said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election, I voted for Obama. Education is very important to me since I worked so hard for my own. John McCain graduated 5th from the bottom out of 899 cadets. I couldn't vote for someone with such poor academic credentials. Palin was worse. Graduating from Idaho U with a BA in Public Speaking (Journalism). It took her 6 years.
> 
> 
> 
> You've seen Obama's transcripts? Oh please share with the rest of the world.
Click to expand...


Obama was the president of the Harvard Law Review.

What are your credentials?


----------



## rdean

Obama was the editor of the Harvard Law review.  It's probably the most prestigious position among University students in America.  They didn't know he was going to be president.  You can only get that if you are academically at the very top of your class.
How can he be attacked on such an amazing achievement?  You should be proud that we finally have a president who is gifted academically.  It means he is smart.  That's a good thing.


----------



## alan1

Terry said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election, I voted for Obama. Education is very important to me since I worked so hard for my own. John McCain graduated 5th from the bottom out of 899 cadets. I couldn't vote for someone with such poor academic credentials. Palin was worse. Graduating from Idaho U with a BA in Public Speaking (Journalism). It took her 6 years.
> 
> 
> 
> * You've seen Obama's transcripts?* Oh please share with the rest of the world.
Click to expand...


The world awaits this valuable information.
Maybe he's got a copy of Mr Obama's thesis to.


----------



## rdean

Mad Scientist said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division. I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years. I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him. During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies. This is well documented. Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years, now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post. Let's see what shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess with a resume like yours no one can question anything you say.
> 
> Welcome?
Click to expand...


Uh, thanks?


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

rdean said:


> The last election, I voted for Obama.  Education is very important to me since I worked so hard for my own.  John McCain graduated 5th from the bottom out of 899 cadets.  I couldn't vote for someone with such poor academic credentials.  Palin was worse.  Graduating from Idaho U with a BA in Public Speaking (Journalism).  It took her 6 years.


Class ranking means nothing, when taking an oath to preserve, protect, and uphold the Constitution. 

How is it the feds are involved in education per the Constitution? 

Your post is a self-serving post.


----------



## Terry

Chris said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election, I voted for Obama. Education is very important to me since I worked so hard for my own. John McCain graduated 5th from the bottom out of 899 cadets. I couldn't vote for someone with such poor academic credentials. Palin was worse. Graduating from Idaho U with a BA in Public Speaking (Journalism). It took her 6 years.
> 
> 
> 
> You've seen Obama's transcripts? Oh please share with the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama was the president of the Harvard Law Review.
> 
> What are your credentials?
Click to expand...

 Hey dick weed, I asked a question, no need to deflect an honest question. The OP claimed he could only vote for Obama due to him gratuating higher than McCain. I ask, where he got that from....for Obama has never released his transcripts.


----------



## Chris

rdean said:


> Obama was the editor of the Harvard Law review.  It's probably the most prestigious position among University students in America.  They didn't know he was going to be president.  You can only get that if you are academically at the very top of your class.
> How can he be attacked on such an amazing achievement?  You should be proud that we finally have a president who is gifted academically.  It means he is smart.  That's a good thing.



If Obama walked on water, the wing nuts would say he couldn't swim.


----------



## Terry

Chris said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the editor of the Harvard Law review. It's probably the most prestigious position among University students in America. They didn't know he was going to be president. You can only get that if you are academically at the very top of your class.
> How can he be attacked on such an amazing achievement? You should be proud that we finally have a president who is gifted academically. It means he is smart. That's a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama walked on water, the wing nuts would say he couldn't swim.
Click to expand...

 You said it not me, I bet he cannot swim...


----------



## rdean

The world awaits this valuable information.
Maybe he's got a copy of Mr Obama's thesis to.[/QUOTE]

It's difficult to get anything like that out of Harvard anymore.  You see, before President Bush became president, they used to publish the grades of the freshmen entering class.  Once it became known that Mr. Bush was jumped over thousands better qualified,  kind of a "rich persons" affirmative action, Harvard stopped publishing the grades of it's freshman class. 

Just curious, what could be in Mr. Obama's transcripts that could be so important?  It was more that two decades ago.  No one on the right asked for Bush's Military Records.  Seems that if you become "Commander in Chief", that would be way more important.


----------



## alan1

rdean said:


> Obama was the editor of the Harvard Law review.  It's probably the most prestigious position among University students in America.  They didn't know he was going to be president.  You can only get that if you are academically at the very top of your class.
> How can he be attacked on such an amazing achievement?  You should be proud that we finally have a president who is gifted academically.  It means he is smart.  That's a good thing.



Who attacked him on achieving that position?

Oh, and being good academical doesn't necessarily mean one is smart.


----------



## rdean

BasicGreatGuy said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election, I voted for Obama.  Education is very important to me since I worked so hard for my own.  John McCain graduated 5th from the bottom out of 899 cadets.  I couldn't vote for someone with such poor academic credentials.  Palin was worse.  Graduating from Idaho U with a BA in Public Speaking (Journalism).  It took her 6 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Class ranking means nothing, when taking an oath to preserve, protect, and uphold the Constitution.
> 
> How is it the feds are involved in education per the Constitution?
> 
> Your post is a self-serving post.
Click to expand...


How is it the feds are involved in education per the Constitution? I don't know what the means.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

rdean said:


> The world awaits this valuable information.


You made a big deal about McCain and Palin's records, and then dismiss Obama's.  Are you some kind of poser?  You are already contradicting yourself.


----------



## rdean

MountainMan said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the editor of the Harvard Law review.  It's probably the most prestigious position among University students in America.  They didn't know he was going to be president.  You can only get that if you are academically at the very top of your class.
> How can he be attacked on such an amazing achievement?  You should be proud that we finally have a president who is gifted academically.  It means he is smart.  That's a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who attacked him on achieving that position?
> 
> Oh, and being good academical doesn't necessarily mean one is smart.
Click to expand...


But wouldn't you say that academic achievement is a good indication of, not only "smart", but dedication and hard work?  Isn't that what you want for your children?  For them to be academically "gifted"?  Why wouldn't we want that for our president?


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

rdean said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election, I voted for Obama.  Education is very important to me since I worked so hard for my own.  John McCain graduated 5th from the bottom out of 899 cadets.  I couldn't vote for someone with such poor academic credentials.  Palin was worse.  Graduating from Idaho U with a BA in Public Speaking (Journalism).  It took her 6 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Class ranking means nothing, when taking an oath to preserve, protect, and uphold the Constitution.
> 
> How is it the feds are involved in education per the Constitution?
> 
> Your post is a self-serving post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it the feds are involved in education per the Constitution? I don't know what the means.
Click to expand...


It is a simple question. What authority under the Constitution does the federal government have, in controlling and funding the education of the individual states?


----------



## rdean

BasicGreatGuy said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world awaits this valuable information.
> 
> 
> 
> You made a big deal about McCain and Palin's records, and then dismiss Obama's.  Are you some kind of poser?  You are already contradicting yourself.
Click to expand...


Palin's and McCain's transcripts were never released.  The Naval Academy publishes it's ranking because it's the Naval Academy.  Palin told us what she majored in.  I wouldn't never even have known she received a "D" in Economics if she hadn't proudly told the world during one of her speeches as if it were a badge of honor.

Don't you want academic excellence from your own children?  Wouldn't you support them in that endeavor?  Encourage them?  Why wouldn't it matter for the President of the United States?  Yours seems to be a losing argument.


----------



## Gunny

rdean said:


> Obama was the editor of the Harvard Law review.  It's probably the most prestigious position among University students in America.  They didn't know he was going to be president.  You can only get that if you are academically at the very top of your class.
> How can he be attacked on such an amazing achievement?  You should be proud that we finally have a president who is gifted academically.  It means he is smart.  That's a good thing.



Words on a piece of paper that say he can pass a test means we should be proud?  You place too much importance on the ability to read, comprehend and store data.

If you can't get the horsepower to where the rubber meets the road, it's just a lot of noise.


----------



## alan1

rdean said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the editor of the Harvard Law review.  It's probably the most prestigious position among University students in America.  They didn't know he was going to be president.  You can only get that if you are academically at the very top of your class.
> How can he be attacked on such an amazing achievement?  You should be proud that we finally have a president who is gifted academically.  It means he is smart.  That's a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who attacked him on achieving that position?
> 
> Oh, and being good academical doesn't necessarily mean one is smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But wouldn't you say that academic achievement is a good indication of, not only "smart", but dedication and hard work?  Isn't that what you want for your children?  For them to be academically "gifted"?  Why wouldn't we want that for our president?
Click to expand...


Actually, those are not dependent upon each other.  My oldest daughter got straight A's through high school, and she put forth very little effort to accomplish that because she is so smart.
Oh, and just for the record, I believe Mr Obama is a smart man, that doesn't mean I wanted him for president though.
Now, about them school transcripts you seem to know so much about, you gonna share them with the rest of the world?


----------



## rdean

BasicGreatGuy said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Class ranking means nothing, when taking an oath to preserve, protect, and uphold the Constitution.
> 
> How is it the feds are involved in education per the Constitution?
> 
> Your post is a self-serving post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it the feds are involved in education per the Constitution? I don't know what the means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question. What authority under the Constitution does the federal government have, in controlling and funding the education of the individual states?
Click to expand...


Still not sure I understand the question.  Isn't it the states that really control and fund education?  The federal government just makes it fair, or tries to, not sure how successful that it.  
Texas and other states put people in charge of the Board of Education that believes in teaching "mystical creation" over "science".  What stops that are votes and lawsuits.  NOT the Federal Government. Right?  Does anyone really want to hamstring their children by teaching the supernatural over science?  This is why only 6% of scientists identify themselves as Republicans.
But seriously, wouldn't you want the best possible educational system for the US?  How would we compete in the world if we didn't invest?  Other countries fund their systems.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

rdean said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world awaits this valuable information.
> 
> 
> 
> You made a big deal about McCain and Palin's records, and then dismiss Obama's.  Are you some kind of poser?  You are already contradicting yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin's and McCain's transcripts were never released.  The Naval Academy publishes it's ranking because it's the Naval Academy.  Palin told us what she majored in.  I wouldn't never even have known she received a "D" in Economics if she hadn't proudly told the world during one of her speeches as if it were a badge of honor.
> 
> Don't you want academic excellence from your own children?  Wouldn't you support them in that endeavor?  Encourage them?  Why wouldn't it matter for the President of the United States?  Yours seems to be a losing argument.
Click to expand...


I do not have any big people wannabes. If I did, I would see to their education myself. I would not put them in one of the government donut factories and expect someone else to do my job for me. 

No, my argument is not a losing one. I am speaking to you about law, and your retort is emotions based. 

Education is important. At the same time, a college degree means nothing, if you lack common sense, to put book knowledge to work for you. 

A college degree or military service is not a requirement to be President. 

I recent people like you, who want to use the long arm of the federal government to take money from me, so that you can get what you want to get.

If you want kids across the nation to have a good educational experience, pay for it all yourself. I am not about paying for other people's education in other states.  Life is tough. Wear a helmet.


----------



## Gunny

rdean said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the editor of the Harvard Law review.  It's probably the most prestigious position among University students in America.  They didn't know he was going to be president.  You can only get that if you are academically at the very top of your class.
> How can he be attacked on such an amazing achievement?  You should be proud that we finally have a president who is gifted academically.  It means he is smart.  That's a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who attacked him on achieving that position?
> 
> Oh, and being good academical doesn't necessarily mean one is smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But wouldn't you say that academic achievement is a good indication of, not only "smart", but dedication and hard work?  Isn't that what you want for your children?  For them to be academically "gifted"?  Why wouldn't we want that for our president?
Click to expand...


You're dancing.  Perhaps you should have taken some of Palin's journalism classes?  

That no one would want our President to be academically "gifted" was never stated.  Your overemphasis on test scores was merely tempered.  

Academic achievement is not necessarily an indication of dedication and hard work alone; which, also are not indicators of having one lick of common sense.


----------



## Gunny

rdean said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world awaits this valuable information.
> 
> 
> 
> You made a big deal about McCain and Palin's records, and then dismiss Obama's.  Are you some kind of poser?  You are already contradicting yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin's and McCain's transcripts were never released.  The Naval Academy publishes it's ranking because it's the Naval Academy.  Palin told us what she majored in.  I wouldn't never even have known she received a "D" in Economics if she hadn't proudly told the world during one of her speeches as if it were a badge of honor.
> 
> Don't you want academic excellence from your own children?  Wouldn't you support them in that endeavor?  Encourage them?  Why wouldn't it matter for the President of the United States?  Yours seems to be a losing argument.
Click to expand...


You're the losing an argument here, dude.  Guess all that academic achievement of yours isn't working out so well for you, huh?

Your argument is lame.  Plain and simple.


----------



## rdean

MountainMan said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who attacked him on achieving that position?
> 
> Oh, and being good academical doesn't necessarily mean one is smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wouldn't you say that academic achievement is a good indication of, not only "smart", but dedication and hard work?  Isn't that what you want for your children?  For them to be academically "gifted"?  Why wouldn't we want that for our president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, those are not dependent upon each other.  My oldest daughter got straight A's through high school, and she put forth very little effort to accomplish that because she is so smart.
> Oh, and just for the record, I believe Mr Obama is a smart man, that doesn't mean I wanted him for president though.
> Now, about them school transcripts you seem to know so much about, you gonna share them with the rest of the world?
Click to expand...


I said that he was editor of the Harvard Law Review (fact) and you could only achieve that position with a high academic standing (fact).  Just curious, how could you twist that statement into "I have his transcripts"?  Kind of bizarre.

So you daughter is smart.  Could a dummy get straight "A's"?  She may have not been challenged or her school might not have had a high standard OR, she worked harder than you give her credit for.  How did she do in college?  

Too many of these statements prove that for many, they just don't like Obama.  Nothing he could do would make them like him.  it's not that they don't see any good, they just "refuse" to see any good in the man.


----------



## alan1

Gunny said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who attacked him on achieving that position?
> 
> Oh, and being good academical doesn't necessarily mean one is smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wouldn't you say that academic achievement is a good indication of, not only "smart", but dedication and hard work?  Isn't that what you want for your children?  For them to be academically "gifted"?  Why wouldn't we want that for our president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dancing.  Perhaps you should have taken some of Palin's journalism classes?
> 
> That no one would want our President to be academically "gifted" was never stated.  Your overemphasis on test scores was merely tempered.
> 
> Academic achievement is not necessarily an indication of dedication and hard work alone; which, also are not indicators of having one lick of common sense.
Click to expand...


I've noticed that rdean keeps moving the goalposts instead of answering any questions about his claims.


----------



## Terry

MountainMan said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wouldn't you say that academic achievement is a good indication of, not only "smart", but dedication and hard work? Isn't that what you want for your children? For them to be academically "gifted"? Why wouldn't we want that for our president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're dancing. Perhaps you should have taken some of Palin's journalism classes?
> 
> That no one would want our President to be academically "gifted" was never stated. Your overemphasis on test scores was merely tempered.
> 
> Academic achievement is not necessarily an indication of dedication and hard work alone; which, also are not indicators of having one lick of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed that rdean keeps moving the goalposts instead of answering any questions about his claims.
Click to expand...

 par for the course to all those "I use to be a republican" types


----------



## Dr.House

rdean said:


> Just curious, what could be in Mr. Obama's transcripts that could be so important?  It was more that two decades ago.  No one on the right asked for Bush's Military Records.  Seems that if you become "Commander in Chief", that would be way more important.



Here's where your posing breaks down...

You start off by announcing that education is the most important factor in choosing the candidate you vote for, but dismiss the revelation of what could be valuable information about Barry's education...

Then you pull the standard liberal tactic "Yeah, but what about Boooosh" in regards to a tired leftist topic of his military records...

You really didn't put much effort into disguising your true feelings...  A good poser usually can hold up the false front for a much longer period...  Color me unimpressed with your efforts...


----------



## rdean

BasicGreatGuy said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made a big deal about McCain and Palin's records, and then dismiss Obama's.  Are you some kind of poser?  You are already contradicting yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's and McCain's transcripts were never released.  The Naval Academy publishes it's ranking because it's the Naval Academy.  Palin told us what she majored in.  I wouldn't never even have known she received a "D" in Economics if she hadn't proudly told the world during one of her speeches as if it were a badge of honor.
> 
> Don't you want academic excellence from your own children?  Wouldn't you support them in that endeavor?  Encourage them?  Why wouldn't it matter for the President of the United States?  Yours seems to be a losing argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not have any big people wannabes. If I did, I would see to their education myself. I would not put them in one of the government donut factories and expect someone else to do my job for me.
> 
> No, my argument is not a losing one. I am speaking to you about law, and your retort is emotions based.
> 
> Education is important. At the same time, a college degree means nothing, if you lack common sense, to put book knowledge to work for you.
> 
> A college degree or military service is not a requirement to be President.
> 
> I recent people like you, who want to use the long arm of the federal government to take money from me, so that you can get what you want to get.
> 
> If you want kids across the nation to have a good educational experience, pay for it all yourself. I am not about paying for other people's education in other states.  Life is tough. Wear a helmet.
Click to expand...


Education is important. At the same time, a college degree means nothing,

-----A college degree means nothing?  

 if you lack common sense, to put book knowledge to work for you. 

------Hey, I don't want to argue, but we know for a fact that those with college degrees earn much more over their lifetime than those without.  And that is just "common sense".  This isn't an argument.  It's a "rant".  You wouldn't want a good education for your children?  You call education "book knowledge"?  
Jobs you don't need "book knowledge" for:
Waiter
Dishwasher
Janitor
McDonald's

Jobs you need "book knowledge" for:
Just about everything else.

How is it possible that anyone would argue AGAINST education?


----------



## alan1

rdean said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wouldn't you say that academic achievement is a good indication of, not only "smart", but dedication and hard work?  Isn't that what you want for your children?  For them to be academically "gifted"?  Why wouldn't we want that for our president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, those are not dependent upon each other.  My oldest daughter got straight A's through high school, and she put forth very little effort to accomplish that because she is so smart.
> Oh, and just for the record, I believe Mr Obama is a smart man, that doesn't mean I wanted him for president though.
> Now, about them school transcripts you seem to know so much about, you gonna share them with the rest of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that he was editor of the Harvard Law Review (fact) and you could only achieve that position with a high academic standing (fact).  Just curious, how could you twist that statement into "I have his transcripts"?  Kind of bizarre.
> 
> So you daughter is smart.  Could a dummy get straight "A's"?  She may have not been challenged or her school might not have had a high standard OR, she worked harder than you give her credit for.  How did she do in college?
> 
> Too many of these statements prove that for many, they just don't like Obama.  Nothing he could do would make them like him.  it's not that they don't see any good, they just "refuse" to see any good in the man.
Click to expand...


Let me remind you of something else you posted in this very same thread,


> The last election, I voted for Obama. Education is very important to me since I worked so hard for my own. John McCain graduated 5th from the bottom out of 899 cadets.* I couldn't vote for someone with such poor academic credentials*. Palin was worse. Graduating from Idaho U with a BA in Public Speaking (Journalism). It took her 6 years


.
Now, how about providing some proof of Mr Obama's academic credentials since you seem to have some sort claimed knowledge about them.

I've known many people that weren't very smart that managed to get good grades in their high school and college years because they worked their asses off.  kind of the opposite of my oldest daughter.  As i said before, the 2 are not dependent upon each other.

Your claim that people refuse to see any good in him doesn't apply to me, I already admitted that he was a smart man.  Take that strawman argument to somebody else.


----------



## rdean

Wow, several of you people are awful.  This is my last post here.  Someone points out their "daughter", if they have one, received "A's" in "high school" and compares that to Harvard.  Is that a joke?  High School and Harvard????

Someone else bashes education of all things.  

Whatever happened to "common sense"?

Good luck and good night?


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

rdean said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's and McCain's transcripts were never released.  The Naval Academy publishes it's ranking because it's the Naval Academy.  Palin told us what she majored in.  I wouldn't never even have known she received a "D" in Economics if she hadn't proudly told the world during one of her speeches as if it were a badge of honor.
> 
> Don't you want academic excellence from your own children?  Wouldn't you support them in that endeavor?  Encourage them?  Why wouldn't it matter for the President of the United States?  Yours seems to be a losing argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have any big people wannabes. If I did, I would see to their education myself. I would not put them in one of the government donut factories and expect someone else to do my job for me.
> 
> No, my argument is not a losing one. I am speaking to you about law, and your retort is emotions based.
> 
> Education is important. At the same time, a college degree means nothing, if you lack common sense, to put book knowledge to work for you.
> 
> A college degree or military service is not a requirement to be President.
> 
> I recent people like you, who want to use the long arm of the federal government to take money from me, so that you can get what you want to get.
> 
> If you want kids across the nation to have a good educational experience, pay for it all yourself. I am not about paying for other people's education in other states.  Life is tough. Wear a helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Education is important. At the same time, a college degree means nothing,
> 
> -----A college degree means nothing?
> 
> if you lack common sense, to put book knowledge to work for you.
> 
> ------Hey, I don't want to argue, but we know for a fact that those with college degrees earn much more over their lifetime than those without.  And that is just "common sense".  This isn't an argument.  It's a "rant".  You wouldn't want a good education for your children?  You call education "book knowledge"?
> Jobs you don't need "book knowledge" for:
> Waiter
> Dishwasher
> Janitor
> McDonald's
> 
> Jobs you need "book knowledge" for:
> Just about everything else.
> 
> How is it possible that anyone would argue AGAINST education?
Click to expand...


I am not arguing against education. I am arguing against your argument of force via the federal government. And yes, a college degree means nothing, if you don't have any common sense to make said degree applicable in your professional life. 

Why did you feel a need to give people on here your resume?  It doesn't make what you have said thus far, true.


----------



## alan1

rdean said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's and McCain's transcripts were never released.  The Naval Academy publishes it's ranking because it's the Naval Academy.  Palin told us what she majored in.  I wouldn't never even have known she received a "D" in Economics if she hadn't proudly told the world during one of her speeches as if it were a badge of honor.
> 
> Don't you want academic excellence from your own children?  Wouldn't you support them in that endeavor?  Encourage them?  Why wouldn't it matter for the President of the United States?  Yours seems to be a losing argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have any big people wannabes. If I did, I would see to their education myself. I would not put them in one of the government donut factories and expect someone else to do my job for me.
> 
> No, my argument is not a losing one. I am speaking to you about law, and your retort is emotions based.
> 
> Education is important. At the same time, a college degree means nothing, if you lack common sense, to put book knowledge to work for you.
> 
> A college degree or military service is not a requirement to be President.
> 
> I recent people like you, who want to use the long arm of the federal government to take money from me, so that you can get what you want to get.
> 
> If you want kids across the nation to have a good educational experience, pay for it all yourself. I am not about paying for other people's education in other states.  Life is tough. Wear a helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Education is important. At the same time, a college degree means nothing,
> 
> -----A college degree means nothing?
> 
> if you lack common sense, to put book knowledge to work for you.
> 
> ------Hey, I don't want to argue, but we know for a fact that those with college degrees earn much more over their lifetime than those without.  And that is just "common sense".  This isn't an argument.  It's a "rant".  You wouldn't want a good education for your children?  You call education "book knowledge"?
> Jobs you don't need "book knowledge" for:
> Waiter
> Dishwasher
> Janitor
> McDonald's
> 
> Jobs you need "book knowledge" for:
> Just about everything else.
> 
> How is it possible that anyone would argue AGAINST education?
Click to expand...


Nobody is arguing against education.  You are putting forth another strawman.

Now, about needing "book knowledge" to acquire gainful employment, you are wrong again.  Does Bill Gates have a  college degree?  (the answer would be no).  On a personal level, the VP of the IT department I work in (a Fortune 500 company) doesn't have a college degree.  Trust me, she didn't get that job just because she has nice tits (which she does).


----------



## xsited1

rdean said:


> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory *testing equipment *for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> ...



I use Laboratory testing equipment all the time in the Semiconductor business.  I can't say I've ever used 'Labratory' testing equipment.  

Here's a suggestion:

ieSpell - Download


----------



## alan1

rdean said:


> Wow, several of you people are awful.  This is my last post here.  Someone points out their "daughter", if they have one, received "A's" in "high school" and compares that to Harvard.  Is that a joke?  High School and Harvard????
> 
> Someone else bashes education of all things.
> 
> Whatever happened to "common sense"?
> 
> Good luck and good night?



Don't let the door hit ya where nature split ya -- on yer way out.
Seems you've been bitch slapped from here to eternity.  Try to not run into a room full of armed people when you've only got blanks in the chamber.


----------



## KittenKoder

rdean said:


> Wow, several of you people are awful.  This is my last post here.  Someone points out their "daughter", if they have one, received "A's" in "high school" and compares that to Harvard.  Is that a joke?  High School and Harvard????
> 
> Someone else bashes education of all things.
> 
> Whatever happened to "common sense"?
> 
> Good luck and good night?



If you can't swim with sharks, don't go fishing.


----------



## alan1

xsited1 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory *testing equipment *for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Laboratory testing equipment all the time in the Semiconductor business.  I can't say I've ever used 'Labratory' testing equipment.
> 
> Here's a suggestion:
> 
> ieSpell - Download
Click to expand...

Yer so helpful to the feeble minded.  I think you deserve a Commendation Medal.


----------



## alan1

KittenKoder said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, several of you people are awful.  This is my last post here.  Someone points out their "daughter", if they have one, received "A's" in "high school" and compares that to Harvard.  Is that a joke?  High School and Harvard????
> 
> Someone else bashes education of all things.
> 
> Whatever happened to "common sense"?
> 
> Good luck and good night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't swim with sharks, don't go fishing.
Click to expand...


Hehe, he was baiting, but he has proved he isn't a master-baiter.  Poor little fucker can't even get himself off.


----------



## PixieStix

obviously rdean is not a member of the Oath Keepers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zztaj2AFiy8]YouTube - Oath Keepers Declaration of Orders We Will NOT Obey[/ame]

His OP is indeed self serving


----------



## PixieStix

rdean said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's and McCain's transcripts were never released. The Naval Academy publishes it's ranking because it's the Naval Academy. Palin told us what she majored in. I wouldn't never even have known she received a "D" in Economics if she hadn't proudly told the world during one of her speeches as if it were a badge of honor.
> 
> Don't you want academic excellence from your own children? Wouldn't you support them in that endeavor? Encourage them? Why wouldn't it matter for the President of the United States? Yours seems to be a losing argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have any big people wannabes. If I did, I would see to their education myself. I would not put them in one of the government donut factories and expect someone else to do my job for me.
> 
> No, my argument is not a losing one. I am speaking to you about law, and your retort is emotions based.
> 
> Education is important. At the same time, a college degree means nothing, if you lack common sense, to put book knowledge to work for you.
> 
> A college degree or military service is not a requirement to be President.
> 
> I recent people like you, who want to use the long arm of the federal government to take money from me, so that you can get what you want to get.
> 
> If you want kids across the nation to have a good educational experience, pay for it all yourself. I am not about paying for other people's education in other states. Life is tough. Wear a helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Education is important. At the same time, a college degree means nothing,
> 
> -----A college degree means nothing?
> 
> if you lack common sense, to put book knowledge to work for you.
> 
> ------Hey, I don't want to argue, but we know for a fact that those with college degrees earn much more over their lifetime than those without. And that is just "common sense". This isn't an argument. It's a "rant". You wouldn't want a good education for your children? You call education "book knowledge"?
> Jobs you don't need "book knowledge" for:
> Waiter
> Dishwasher
> Janitor
> McDonald's
> 
> Jobs you need "book knowledge" for:
> Just about everything else.
> 
> How is it possible that anyone would argue AGAINST education?
Click to expand...

 
No one is arguing against real and true education, just indoctrination


----------



## rdean

xsited1 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory *testing equipment *for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Laboratory testing equipment all the time in the Semiconductor business.  I can't say I've ever used 'Labratory' testing equipment.
> 
> Here's a suggestion:
> 
> ieSpell - Download
Click to expand...


http://www.tradekey.com/ks-labratory-clinical-device/

I always use "labratory".  I'm not the only one.

Labratory testing equipment - Equipment that does tests for flammability, durometer, tensile strength, endurance.  Various equipment sold mostly to car manufacturers.  Currently working on a UV device that tests paint fading and ability to withstand erosion.

I can't help if I'm talking to ranting dummies.  You point to a misspelling and scream, "There it is, that's the evidence.  Liar. Fraud."  It's pathetic.

The right never made fun of Bush for using "nu cue lar".


----------



## alan1

rdean said:


> Wow, several of you people are awful.  *This is my last post here.*  Someone points out their "daughter", if they have one, received "A's" in "high school" and compares that to Harvard.  Is that a joke?  High School and Harvard????
> 
> Someone else bashes education of all things.
> 
> Whatever happened to "common sense"?
> 
> Good luck and good night?





> I always use "labratory". I'm not the only one.
> 
> Labratory testing equipment - Equipment that does tests for flammability, durometer, tensile strength, endurance. Various equipment sold mostly to car manufacturers. Currently working on a UV device that tests paint fading and ability to withstand erosion.
> 
> I can't help if I'm talking to ranting dummies. You point to a misspelling and scream, "There it is, that's the evidence. *Liar*. Fraud." It's pathetic.
> 
> The right never made fun of Bush for using "nu cue lar".



And now you are proving to everybody that you are a liar.


----------



## xsited1

rdean said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory *testing equipment *for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Laboratory testing equipment all the time in the Semiconductor business.  I can't say I've ever used 'Labratory' testing equipment.
> 
> Here's a suggestion:
> 
> ieSpell - Download
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> labratory clinical device - offers from labratory clinical device manufacturers, suppliers, exporters, wholesalers & distributors
> 
> I always use "labratory".  I'm not the only one.
> 
> Labratory testing equipment - Equipment that does tests for flammability, durometer, tensile strength, endurance.  Various equipment sold mostly to car manufacturers.  Currently working on a UV device that tests paint fading and ability to withstand erosion.
> 
> I can't help if I'm talking to ranting dummies.  You point to a misspelling and scream, "There it is, that's the evidence.  Liar. Fraud."  It's pathetic.
> 
> The right never made fun of Bush for using "nu cue lar".
Click to expand...


How long did it take you to find a website with 'Laboratory' misspelled?  

And your ramblings sound like a personal problem.  I mention something about spelling, mainly because I've been in the Scientific field for years, and you say I'm calling you a 'liar' and a 'fraud'.  Then you end your incoherent rant with Bush and the Right.


----------



## alan1

xsited1 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Laboratory testing equipment all the time in the Semiconductor business.  I can't say I've ever used 'Labratory' testing equipment.
> 
> Here's a suggestion:
> 
> ieSpell - Download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> labratory clinical device - offers from labratory clinical device manufacturers, suppliers, exporters, wholesalers & distributors
> 
> I always use "labratory".  I'm not the only one.
> 
> Labratory testing equipment - Equipment that does tests for flammability, durometer, tensile strength, endurance.  Various equipment sold mostly to car manufacturers.  Currently working on a UV device that tests paint fading and ability to withstand erosion.
> 
> I can't help if I'm talking to ranting dummies.  You point to a misspelling and scream, "There it is, that's the evidence.  Liar. Fraud."  It's pathetic.
> 
> The right never made fun of Bush for using "nu cue lar".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long did it take you to find a website with 'Laboratory' misspelled?
> 
> And your ramblings sound like a personal problem.  I mention something about spelling, mainly because I've been in the Scientific field for years, and you say I'm calling you a 'liar' and a 'fraud'.  Then you end your incoherent rant with Bush and the Right.
Click to expand...


A meltdown accomplished after only 20 posts.


----------



## MaggieMae

BatBoy said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election, I voted for Obama. Education is very important to me since I worked so hard for my own. John McCain graduated 5th from the bottom out of 899 cadets. I couldn't vote for someone with such poor academic credentials. Palin was worse. Graduating from Idaho U with a BA in Public Speaking (Journalism). It took her 6 years.
> 
> 
> 
> * You've seen Obama's transcripts?* Oh please share with the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The world awaits this valuable information.
> Maybe he's got a copy of Mr Obama's thesis to.
Click to expand...


With every word he utters picked apart by the rabid right like they've found a juicy raw porterhouse, why on earth would Obama be eager to release his college papers? They would soon be twisted, taken out of context, embellished, and flat-out lied about then spread throughout cyberspace as gospel.

Enough.


----------



## del

MaggieMae said:


> BatBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> * You've seen Obama's transcripts?* Oh please share with the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world awaits this valuable information.
> Maybe he's got a copy of Mr Obama's thesis to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With every word he utters picked apart by the rabid right like they've found a juicy raw porterhouse, why on earth would Obama be eager to release his college papers? They would soon be twisted, taken out of context, embellished, and flat-out lied about then spread throughout cyberspace as gospel.
> 
> Enough.
Click to expand...








pay no attention​


----------



## MaggieMae

BasicGreatGuy said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Class ranking means nothing, when taking an oath to preserve, protect, and uphold the Constitution.
> 
> How is it the feds are involved in education per the Constitution?
> 
> Your post is a self-serving post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it the feds are involved in education per the Constitution? I don't know what the means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question. What authority under the Constitution does the federal government have, in controlling and funding the education of the individual states?
Click to expand...


The Constitution's basic premise is that ALL THE PEOPLE should enjoy the same opportunities. Guess what...education falls in that category. It's a no-brainer. 

When education begins to slip, often badly, in certain segments (or states) BECAUSE OF inequality, you then have the rationale for government stepping in to attempt to balance the scale.

There are literally HUNDREDS of clauses in the Constitution that are intentionally ambiguous (the framers having wisely recognized that time does not stand still). It's why they also designated a Supreme Court (Article III) to decide upon such ambiguities dependent on modern realities.


----------



## MaggieMae

rdean said:


> Wow, several of you people are awful.  This is my last post here.  Someone points out their "daughter", if they have one, received "A's" in "high school" and compares that to Harvard.  Is that a joke?  High School and Harvard????
> 
> Someone else bashes education of all things.
> 
> Whatever happened to "common sense"?
> 
> Good luck and good night?



Rdean, if you're looking for kind "Republicans" on this board, you won't find any. There really aren't any. The people responding to you don't consider themselves "Republicans" (although they get their asses in the air when someone strolls in claiming to be an ex-Republican--intriguing, eh?). They like to consider themselves a new breed of "conservatives." Translation: Rebels without a cause based purely on some unrealistic, unachievable ideology in today's world, rather than accepting the reality and moving forward.


----------



## MaggieMae

BasicGreatGuy said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have any big people wannabes. If I did, I would see to their education myself. I would not put them in one of the government donut factories and expect someone else to do my job for me.
> 
> No, my argument is not a losing one. I am speaking to you about law, and your retort is emotions based.
> 
> Education is important. At the same time, a college degree means nothing, if you lack common sense, to put book knowledge to work for you.
> 
> A college degree or military service is not a requirement to be President.
> 
> I recent people like you, who want to use the long arm of the federal government to take money from me, so that you can get what you want to get.
> 
> If you want kids across the nation to have a good educational experience, pay for it all yourself. I am not about paying for other people's education in other states.  Life is tough. Wear a helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education is important. At the same time, a college degree means nothing,
> 
> -----A college degree means nothing?
> 
> if you lack common sense, to put book knowledge to work for you.
> 
> ------Hey, I don't want to argue, but we know for a fact that those with college degrees earn much more over their lifetime than those without.  And that is just "common sense".  This isn't an argument.  It's a "rant".  You wouldn't want a good education for your children?  You call education "book knowledge"?
> Jobs you don't need "book knowledge" for:
> Waiter
> Dishwasher
> Janitor
> McDonald's
> 
> Jobs you need "book knowledge" for:
> Just about everything else.
> 
> How is it possible that anyone would argue AGAINST education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not arguing against education. I am arguing against your argument of force via the federal government. And yes, a college degree means nothing, if you don't have any common sense to make said degree applicable in your professional life.
> 
> Why did you feel a need to give people on here your resume?  It doesn't make what you have said thus far, true.
Click to expand...


Yes, Rdean, Heaven Forbid a soldier should ever vote for Democrats.


----------



## MaggieMae

xsited1 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory *testing equipment *for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Laboratory testing equipment all the time in the Semiconductor business.  I can't say I've ever used 'Labratory' testing equipment.
> 
> Here's a suggestion:
> 
> ieSpell - Download
Click to expand...


And to make the smackdown complete, go for the asshole frosting--play the spelling cop. Feel better? But oh, by the way, common nouns are not capitalized unless they designate a proper name.


----------



## MaggieMae

BatBoy said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> labratory clinical device - offers from labratory clinical device manufacturers, suppliers, exporters, wholesalers & distributors
> 
> I always use "labratory".  I'm not the only one.
> 
> Labratory testing equipment - Equipment that does tests for flammability, durometer, tensile strength, endurance.  Various equipment sold mostly to car manufacturers.  Currently working on a UV device that tests paint fading and ability to withstand erosion.
> 
> I can't help if I'm talking to ranting dummies.  You point to a misspelling and scream, "There it is, that's the evidence.  Liar. Fraud."  It's pathetic.
> 
> The right never made fun of Bush for using "nu cue lar".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take you to find a website with 'Laboratory' misspelled?
> 
> And your ramblings sound like a personal problem.  I mention something about spelling, mainly because I've been in the Scientific field for years, and you say I'm calling you a 'liar' and a 'fraud'.  Then you end your incoherent rant with Bush and the Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A meltdown accomplished after only 20 posts.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and you freaks will be wondering why you will continue to lose elections.


----------



## del

MaggieMae said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory *testing equipment *for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Laboratory testing equipment all the time in the Semiconductor business.  I can't say I've ever used 'Labratory' testing equipment.
> 
> Here's a suggestion:
> 
> ieSpell - Download
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And to make the smackdown complete, go for the asshole frosting--play the spelling cop. Feel better? But oh, by the way, common nouns are not capitalized unless they designate a proper name.
Click to expand...


and the irony drips on...


----------



## Xenophon

rdean said:


> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.


That is interesting, and what bit of meritorious duty did you perform to receive the award?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rdean said:


> Obama was the editor of the Harvard Law review.  It's probably the most prestigious position among University students in America.  They didn't know he was going to be president.  You can only get that if you are academically at the very top of your class.
> How can he be attacked on such an amazing achievement?  You should be proud that we finally have a president who is gifted academically.  It means he is smart.  That's a good thing.



Actually, you don't have to be at the top of your class to be President of the Law Review and Obama is the proof of that.

It's based on a vote.

Yeah, Obama smart! Not like dumb!  It ain't the way Barack wanted it! He can handle things! He's smart! Not like everybody says... like dumb... He's smart and He want respect!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Used to be a poseur...


----------



## editec

It astounds me that so many people truly rejoince in their ignorance.


Well..maybe given their political persuasion, maybe it doesn't.

Seriously, some of you people wear your ignorance like a badge of honor.


----------



## Dr.House

editec said:


> It astounds me that so many people truly rejoince in their ignorance.
> 
> 
> Well..maybe given their political persuasion, maybe it doesn't.
> 
> Seriously, some of you people wear your ignorance like a badge of honor.



Nobody is saying there aren't disgruntled Republicans...

We're just saying this particular poser is full of shit...


----------



## MaggieMae

Dr.House said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> It astounds me that so many people truly rejoince in their ignorance.
> 
> 
> Well..maybe given their political persuasion, maybe it doesn't.
> 
> Seriously, some of you people wear your ignorance like a badge of honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is saying there aren't disgruntled Republicans...
> 
> We're just saying this particular poser is full of shit...
Click to expand...


And how do you presume that by what he says? He disagrees with the premises of the other so-called "Republicans" who post here. So? Now you know _everything_ about him is "full of shit"?? 

Even the quasi fictional Dr. House doesn't use that kind of stupid analytical assumptions.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hi, I used to be a Black Panther. 

I was a very successful entrepreneur running meth labs up and down the East Coast and was working on Dro that is up to 45% THC. I've busted a few caps into people asses and have spoke da troof ta Powah more times than you white honkey redneck motherfuckers want to know. 

I've voted for Democrats thousands of times in my life; I cast 65 votes for Obama in Philly.

But after Obama's inauguration the bloom started to fall off the rose.  I mean who the fuck is he fucking kidding with this Stimulus Package? I got a Stimulus Package right here!! (I'm grabbing my crotch)

And now he's got these guys Holdren and Ezeikel and they want to have Dr Kevorkian run a healthCare Helpline? No fucking way, bro!

I may never vote for Democrats again...jive ass motherfuckers


----------



## alan1

MaggieMae said:


> BatBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take you to find a website with 'Laboratory' misspelled?
> 
> And your ramblings sound like a personal problem.  I mention something about spelling, mainly because I've been in the Scientific field for years, and you say I'm calling you a 'liar' and a 'fraud'.  Then you end your incoherent rant with Bush and the Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A meltdown accomplished after only 20 posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you freaks will be wondering why you will continue to lose elections.
Click to expand...


Cool, I'm a freak because rdean had a meltdown.


----------



## xsited1

BatBoy said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BatBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A meltdown accomplished after only 20 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you freaks will be wondering why you will continue to lose elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, I'm a freak because rdean had a meltdown.
Click to expand...


She called you a freak because of the way you look, BatBoy.  That's not very tolerant.  She needs to go to a reeducation camp and have a 'teachable moment'.


----------



## KittenKoder

xsited1 said:


> BatBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you freaks will be wondering why you will continue to lose elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I'm a freak because rdean had a meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She called you a freak because of the way you look, BatBoy.  That's not very tolerant.  She needs to go to a reeducation camp and have a 'teachable moment'.
Click to expand...


Just not in my city, the shelters are already full.


----------



## alan1

xsited1 said:


> BatBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you freaks will be wondering why you will continue to lose elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I'm a freak because rdean had a meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She called you a freak because of the way you look, BatBoy.  That's not very tolerant.  She needs to go to a reeducation camp and have a 'teachable moment'.
Click to expand...


I'm so ashamed, I had to go change my name and my avatar.


----------



## Terry

MountainMan said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BatBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I'm a freak because rdean had a meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She called you a freak because of the way you look, BatBoy. That's not very tolerant. She needs to go to a reeducation camp and have a 'teachable moment'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so ashamed, I had to go change my name and my avatar.
Click to expand...

 They mods should change your user-name to Cybil


----------



## alan1

Terry said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She called you a freak because of the way you look, BatBoy. That's not very tolerant. She needs to go to a reeducation camp and have a 'teachable moment'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so ashamed, I had to go change my name and my avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They mods should change your user-name to Cybil
Click to expand...


Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## Terry




----------



## alan1

Terry said:


>



And after all the support I gave you whilst you were looking for an avatar, and that is the thanks I get.


----------



## Terry

MountainMan said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after all the support I gave you whilst you were looking for an avatar, and that is the thanks I get.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaggieMae

CrusaderFrank said:


> Hi, I used to be a Black Panther.
> 
> I was a very successful entrepreneur running meth labs up and down the East Coast and was working on Dro that is up to 45% THC. I've busted a few caps into people asses and have spoke da troof ta Powah more times than you white honkey redneck motherfuckers want to know.
> 
> I've voted for Democrats thousands of times in my life; I cast 65 votes for Obama in Philly.
> 
> But after Obama's inauguration the bloom started to fall off the rose.  I mean who the fuck is he fucking kidding with this Stimulus Package? I got a Stimulus Package right here!! (I'm grabbing my crotch)
> 
> And now he's got these guys Holdren and Ezeikel and they want to have Dr Kevorkian run a healthCare Helpline? No fucking way, bro!
> 
> I may never vote for Democrats again...jive ass motherfuckers



And nobody cares, Frankie. The Democratic Party doesn't want assholes like you in it anyway. You've got your own party of like-minders. Good luck to ya.


----------



## MaggieMae

MountainMan said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BatBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A meltdown accomplished after only 20 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you freaks will be wondering why you will continue to lose elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, I'm a freak because rdean had a meltdown.
Click to expand...


Yup. Allow the guy the courtesy of saying what he wants in the INTRO section. Then attack him if you want later on when and if he stays around to join a conversation on issues. It's called acting like an ADULT instead of childish bullies on a playground.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

MaggieMae said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you freaks will be wondering why you will continue to lose elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I'm a freak because rdean had a meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Allow the guy the courtesy of saying what he wants in the INTRO section. Then attack him if you want later on when and if he stays around to join a conversation on issues. It's called acting like an ADULT instead of childish bullies on a playground.
Click to expand...

When you become an admin or a Mod folks might listen to your ideas on board etiquette. Until then you're as big of a poser as the OP was.


----------



## Chris

MaggieMae said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you freaks will be wondering why you will continue to lose elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I'm a freak because rdean had a meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Allow the guy the courtesy of saying what he wants in the INTRO section. Then attack him if you want later on when and if he stays around to join a conversation on issues. It's called acting like an ADULT instead of childish bullies on a playground.
Click to expand...


Bullying is all they have.

They have no issues left.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Examples of Bullying:

"But Senator, have you actually read the bill?"

"Section 1233 states..."


----------



## Chris

CrusaderFrank said:


> Examples of Bullying:
> 
> "But Senator, have you actually read the bill?"
> 
> "Section 1233 states..."



Examples of bullying...

Shouting down people at public meetings, so they cannot speak.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Chris said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Examples of Bullying:
> 
> "But Senator, have you actually read the bill?"
> 
> "Section 1233 states..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Examples of bullying...
> 
> Shouting down people at public meetings, so they cannot speak.
Click to expand...


LOL!

Shouting makes people incapable of speaking?  LOL

Is there a "Stupidest Fucking statement anyone on USMB have ever made" thread?


----------



## Chris

CrusaderFrank said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Examples of Bullying:
> 
> "But Senator, have you actually read the bill?"
> 
> "Section 1233 states..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Examples of bullying...
> 
> Shouting down people at public meetings, so they cannot speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Shouting makes people incapable of speaking?  LOL
> 
> Is there a "Stupidest Fucking statement anyone on USMB have ever made" thread?
Click to expand...


Yes, you just made it.

Denying reality doesn't change it.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Interesting..


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Well

Well, well

Rdean used to be a Republican and voted for Bush

Uh huh


----------



## BDBoop

What kind of idiot necromances a four-year old - oh.

Never mind.


----------



## Lumpy 1

BDBoop said:


> What kind of idiot necromances a four-year old - oh.
> 
> Never mind.



...........


----------



## CrusaderFrank

They all post from an Obama Internet cafe; dean, Starkey, bucs, Joe B


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BDBoop said:


> What kind of idiot necromances a four-year old - oh.
> 
> Never mind.



Dean was a Republican... uh huh


----------



## 007

Terry said:


> so you voted for Obama?



How prophetic.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Why is this being brought up again? I'm just curious. It was an interesting read for sure.


----------



## Pogo

Wolfsister77 said:


> Why is this being brought up again? I'm just curious. It was an interesting read for sure.



It was, especially if you go back and read from the beginning.  It tells you something about the environment here.  I put together a summary, just because it stretches credulity:

*RD*, intro: Here's my background, blah blah... I voted for Bush, he pulled some shit.

*Post 2*: So you voted for O'bama?​
*RD*: McCain's education credentials are poor.

*Gang*: That means have Obama's college transcripts! (non sequitur)​
*RD*: O'bama edited the Harvard Law Review.

*Gang*: Hey dick weed, where does the Consitution provide for education? (<< red herring)​
*Gang*: But...but.. education doesn't mean smart.  Words on a piece of paper.  And where are those Obama transcripts?​
*RD*: didn't say I had them. Isn't education important?

*Gang*: You're dancing, you're losing, you're lame.  You're moving goalposts!  (<< Danth's Law)​
*Gang*: par for the course for "used to be Republican" types (<< poisoning the well)​
*Gang*: but..but.. you said you couldn't vote for poor academic credentials. 
Therefore, prove you have Obama's credentials. (<< affirming the consequent)​
*Gang*: Not arguing against education, but _a college degree means nothing_.​
*Gang* (_next post_): nobody's arguing against education, that's your strawman. ​
*Gang*: Hey, you spelled Laboratory [sic] wrong!​
*Gang*: you've been bitch slapped!  Can't swim with the sharks! Feeble minded!​
*RD*: you guys never took Bush to task for "nucyulur".

*Gang*: Liar! Fraud! Baiter! Personal problem! Meltdown!​


---- all this in an _Intro to the Board_ thread.

Not sure what the fuck is _wrong _with some of y'all...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, that was some first rate bullying. And gang mentality. To a newbie at the time in his intro thread no less. I'm not sure how many would of stuck around.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah, that was some first rate bullying. And gang mentality. To a newbie at the time in his intro thread no less. I'm not sure how many would of stuck around.



The point is that Rdean is a mental patient and a pathological liar to boot


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BDBoop said:


> What kind of idiot necromances a four-year old - oh.
> 
> Never mind.



Did you know Rdean was a Republican and voted for Bush?


----------



## GHook93

rdean said:


> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him.  During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies.  This is well documented.  Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years,  now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post.  Let's see what shows up.







Your a leftist scumbag nutter. I don't believe a word of what you said.


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was some first rate bullying. And gang mentality. To a newbie at the time in his intro thread no less. I'm not sure how many would of stuck around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Rdean is a mental patient and a pathological liar to boot
Click to expand...


Apparently the point is to _create that image_, even when the record says otherwise.

Nothing new in the world of bullshit tactics --

"liberal media" ...
"Death panels" ...
"Hitler was left wing" ...
"O'bama born in Kenya" ...
"Moving Jeeps to China"...
"Menendez with young prostitutes" ...
"Lefties forced Limblob to yell 'slut'" ...
"Gore claims to have invented the internet" ...

etc etc ad nauseum...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was some first rate bullying. And gang mentality. To a newbie at the time in his intro thread no less. I'm not sure how many would of stuck around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Rdean is a mental patient and a pathological liar to boot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the point is to _create that image_, even when the record says otherwise.
> 
> Nothing new in the world of bullshit tactics --
> 
> "liberal media" ...
> "Death panels" ...
> "Hitler was left wing" ...
> "O'bama born in Kenya" ...
> "Moving Jeeps to China"...
> "Menendez with young prostitutes" ...
> "Lefties forced Limblob to yell 'slut'" ...
> "Gore claims to have invented the internet" ...
> 
> etc etc ad nauseum...
Click to expand...


What pisses them off is that he almost always posts links and very very seldom loses his temper or posts the foul crap they thrive on.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

CrusaderFrank said:


> They all post from an Obama Internet cafe; dean, Starkey, bucs, Joe B



All you ever do is screech empty accusations (aka LIES) and call nasty names.


----------



## Votto

rdean said:


> Obama was the editor of the Harvard Law review.  It's probably the most prestigious position among University students in America.  They didn't know he was going to be president.  You can only get that if you are academically at the very top of your class.
> How can he be attacked on such an amazing achievement?  You should be proud that we finally have a president who is gifted academically.  It means he is smart.  That's a good thing.



Which of the 57 states are you from son?


----------



## Votto

Terry said:


> so you voted for Obama?



Well duh!!  You either vote "R" or "D".  You mean there are other letters?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was some first rate bullying. And gang mentality. To a newbie at the time in his intro thread no less. I'm not sure how many would of stuck around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Rdean is a mental patient and a pathological liar to boot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the point is to _create that image_, even when the record says otherwise.
> 
> Nothing new in the world of bullshit tactics --
> 
> "liberal media" ...
> "Death panels" ...
> "Hitler was left wing" ...
> "O'bama born in Kenya" ...
> "Moving Jeeps to China"...
> "Menendez with young prostitutes" ...
> "Lefties forced Limblob to yell 'slut'" ...
> "Gore claims to have invented the internet" ...
> 
> etc etc ad nauseum...
Click to expand...


And Rdean is still a lying scumbag


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Rdean is a mental patient and a pathological liar to boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the point is to _create that image_, even when the record says otherwise.
> 
> Nothing new in the world of bullshit tactics --
> 
> "liberal media" ...
> "Death panels" ...
> "Hitler was left wing" ...
> "O'bama born in Kenya" ...
> "Moving Jeeps to China"...
> "Menendez with young prostitutes" ...
> "Lefties forced Limblob to yell 'slut'" ...
> "Gore claims to have invented the internet" ...
> 
> etc etc ad nauseum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What pisses them off is that he almost always posts links and very very seldom loses his temper or posts the foul crap they thrive on.
Click to expand...


Yeah because he used to be a Republican and voted for Bush


----------



## BDBoop

Votto said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the editor of the Harvard Law review.  It's probably the most prestigious position among University students in America.  They didn't know he was going to be president.  You can only get that if you are academically at the very top of your class.
> How can he be attacked on such an amazing achievement?  You should be proud that we finally have a president who is gifted academically.  It means he is smart.  That's a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which of the 57 states are you from son?
Click to expand...


And of course he hasn't fucked up more recently than that, which is why you keep dragging out that old chestnut.


----------



## Dot Com

thank you for your service my fellow non-Republican


----------



## IlarMeilyr

CrusaderFrank said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of idiot necromances a four-year old - oh.
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know Rdean was a Republican and voted for Bush?
Click to expand...


Fascinating.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





rderp was a Republican and Fakey still is a Republican.


----------



## Pogo

BDBoop said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the editor of the Harvard Law review.  It's probably the most prestigious position among University students in America.  They didn't know he was going to be president.  You can only get that if you are academically at the very top of your class.
> How can he be attacked on such an amazing achievement?  You should be proud that we finally have a president who is gifted academically.  It means he is smart.  That's a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which of the 57 states are you from son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And of course he hasn't fucked up more recently than that, which is why you keep dragging out that old chestnut.
Click to expand...


Well you know they must be those _sovereign _states, meaning they're viewed as a sovereign entity, where wings take dream; it's their way of putting food on their family and saying "goodbye from the world's biggest polluter" because you can't get fooled ag'in.


----------



## Dot Com

rdean said:


> Wow, several of you people are awful.  This is my last post here.  Someone points out their "daughter", if they have one, received "A's" in "high school" and compares that to Harvard.  Is that a joke?  High School and Harvard????
> 
> Someone else bashes education of all things.
> 
> Whatever happened to "common sense"?
> 
> Good luck and good night?



the reactionary rightards pissed rdean off so much he decided to stay at USMB


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Dot Com said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, several of you people are awful.  This is my last post here.  Someone points out their "daughter", if they have one, received "A's" in "high school" and compares that to Harvard.  Is that a joke?  High School and Harvard????
> 
> Someone else bashes education of all things.
> 
> Whatever happened to "common sense"?
> 
> Good luck and good night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reactionary rightards pissed rdean off so much he decided to stay at USMB
Click to expand...


The laughable lolberals are so fully disingenuous that when another flaming lolberal waffles, they excuse it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Rdean is a mental patient and a pathological liar to boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the point is to _create that image_, even when the record says otherwise.
> 
> Nothing new in the world of bullshit tactics --
> 
> "liberal media" ...
> "Death panels" ...
> "Hitler was left wing" ...
> "O'bama born in Kenya" ...
> "Moving Jeeps to China"...
> "Menendez with young prostitutes" ...
> "Lefties forced Limblob to yell 'slut'" ...
> "Gore claims to have invented the internet" ...
> 
> etc etc ad nauseum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Rdean is still a lying scumbag
Click to expand...


Proof?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Luddly Neddite said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the point is to _create that image_, even when the record says otherwise.
> 
> Nothing new in the world of bullshit tactics --
> 
> "liberal media" ...
> "Death panels" ...
> "Hitler was left wing" ...
> "O'bama born in Kenya" ...
> "Moving Jeeps to China"...
> "Menendez with young prostitutes" ...
> "Lefties forced Limblob to yell 'slut'" ...
> "Gore claims to have invented the internet" ...
> 
> etc etc ad nauseum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Rdean is still a lying scumbag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
Click to expand...


His posts.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Luddly Neddite said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the point is to _create that image_, even when the record says otherwise.
> 
> Nothing new in the world of bullshit tactics --
> 
> "liberal media" ...
> "Death panels" ...
> "Hitler was left wing" ...
> "O'bama born in Kenya" ...
> "Moving Jeeps to China"...
> "Menendez with young prostitutes" ...
> "Lefties forced Limblob to yell 'slut'" ...
> "Gore claims to have invented the internet" ...
> 
> etc etc ad nauseum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Rdean is still a lying scumbag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
Click to expand...


his posts.


----------



## baruchMenachem2

rdean said:


> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him.  During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies.  This is well documented.  Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years,  now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post.  Let's see what shows up.




this is rich!  thanks for finding this.   His first post and he lies already!   Jake Starkey had a competitor way back when.   Jake at least is competitive and consistant.


----------



## Pogo

baruchMenachem2 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him.  During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies.  This is well documented.  Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years,  now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post.  Let's see what shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is rich!  thanks for finding this.   His first post and he lies already!   Jake Starkey had a competitor way back when.   Jake at least is competitive and consistant.
Click to expand...



Join Date: Nov 2013
Posts: *1*

This is *your* first post, and you know this four years rectroactively ..... how again?

Busted.  Big time.


----------



## baruchMenachem2

I had to set up a new screen name.  The old one got lost in  the either.  I have a long posting history.


And so does rdean.

and I had to post because this is so so so funny!


----------



## Amelia

Pogo said:


> baruchMenachem2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him.  During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies.  This is well documented.  Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years,  now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post.  Let's see what shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is rich!  thanks for finding this.   His first post and he lies already!   Jake Starkey had a competitor way back when.   Jake at least is competitive and consistant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2013
> Posts: *1*
> 
> This is *your* first post, and you know this four years rectroactively ..... how again?
> 
> Busted.  Big time.
Click to expand...



Busted?  Our old friend Baruch calls himself Baruch2 and you declare busted?  Don't you feel clever.  Here's a biscuit.


----------



## Pogo

Oh geeeeziss... hip boots time.

Even if Barack was here before (and I see no indication in "Posts: 1") it still fits the same pattern.  Think about it.


----------



## BDBoop

Pogo said:


> Oh geeeeziss... hip boots time.
> 
> Even if Barack was here before (and I see no indication in "Posts: 1") it still fits the same pattern.  Think about it.



The poster in question was even a mod for a time, IIRC. But that's only if this new nick and the old one belong to the same user.


----------



## Yurt

Luddly Neddite said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the point is to _create that image_, even when the record says otherwise.
> 
> Nothing new in the world of bullshit tactics --
> 
> "liberal media" ...
> "Death panels" ...
> "Hitler was left wing" ...
> "O'bama born in Kenya" ...
> "Moving Jeeps to China"...
> "Menendez with young prostitutes" ...
> "Lefties forced Limblob to yell 'slut'" ...
> "Gore claims to have invented the internet" ...
> 
> etc etc ad nauseum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Rdean is still a lying scumbag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
Click to expand...


i've proven his lies several times


----------



## MeBelle

Luddly Neddite said:


> What pisses them off is that *he almost always posts links and very very seldom loses his temper or posts the foul crap they thrive on.*



Yup!
He posts links to BS and when he gets called on it, he either runs off or tries to double down.

Here's just a few 'non-foul crap' posts of his.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/321444-rderp-played-by-pig-pen-from-charlie-brown.html

And y'all defend this divisiveness?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...of-politicalchic-post8094106.html#post8094106



Luddly Neddite said:


> All you ever do is screech empty accusations (aka LIES) and call nasty names.



Pot meet kettle.


----------



## MeBelle

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geeeeziss... hip boots time.
> 
> Even if Barack was here before (and I see no indication in "Posts: 1") it still fits the same pattern.  Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poster in question was even a mod for a time, IIRC. But that's only if this new nick and the old one belong to the same user.
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/baruch-menachem.html


----------



## Dot Com

rdean plays you Righties like a cheap  because he used to be a repub until he realized what today's Repub party represents, hate/fear.


----------



## Yurt

rdean sounds like a cheap


----------



## daveman

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was some first rate bullying. And gang mentality. To a newbie at the time in his intro thread no less. I'm not sure how many would of stuck around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Rdean is a mental patient and a pathological liar to boot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the point is to _create that image_, even when the record says otherwise.
Click to expand...

What record?


----------



## freedombecki

rdean said:


> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division. I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years. I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him. During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies. This is well documented. Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years, now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post. Let's see what shows up.[/quote [MENTION=20394]rdean[/MENTION]
> 
> Does your plastics flammability equipment measure toxicity so as to be useful in determining how poisonous the air is in a house fire? Seems that would save not only lives during a house fire, but also could save firefighters' lives who charge into a fire to put it out. It would be helpful to know how many seconds they have to get in and out without damaging lungs. How hard would that be to manufacture if every fire truck in the US were equipped with such monitoring equipment?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah, that was some first rate bullying. And gang mentality. To a newbie at the time in his intro thread no less. I'm not sure how many would of stuck around.



Yeah, some of them have even been pinked!  I'm glad [MENTION=20394]rdean[/MENTION] stuck around.


----------



## Pogo

daveman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Rdean is a mental patient and a pathological liar to boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the point is to _create that image_, even when the record says otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What record?
Click to expand...


The first couple of pages of this thread, Dave.  They're still back there; that's what I summarized yesterday.


----------



## Dot Com

Repubs did turn on rdean immediately w/ his hi-de-ho introductory thread. Good commentary on the insularity of today's repub party- NO DISSENT TOLERATED!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac

Wow.. talk about skeletons in the closet.


----------



## Stephanie

lol, If rdean was ever a Republican,  I was tinker bell once too


----------



## Lumpy 1

Dot Com said:


> Repubs did turn on rdean immediately w/ his high-de-ho introductory thread. Good commentary on the insularity of today's repub party- NO DISSENT TOLERATED!!!



Republicans can spot a phony.. Democrats embrace them to the point of stupidity..


----------



## Pogo

Lumpy 1 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repubs did turn on rdean immediately w/ his high-de-ho introductory thread. Good commentary on the insularity of today's repub party- NO DISSENT TOLERATED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans can spot a phony.. Democrats embrace them to the point of stupidity..
Click to expand...


It's kinda like Voltaire said... if a phony does not exist, it is necessary to invent one.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Pogo said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repubs did turn on rdean immediately w/ his high-de-ho introductory thread. Good commentary on the insularity of today's repub party- NO DISSENT TOLERATED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans can spot a phony.. Democrats embrace them to the point of stupidity..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kinda like Voltaire said... if a phony does not exist, it is necessary to invent one.
Click to expand...


Voltaire was French, so no wonder..


----------



## daveman

Pogo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the point is to _create that image_, even when the record says otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> What record?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first couple of pages of this thread, Dave.  They're still back there; that's what I summarized yesterday.
Click to expand...

Did he post his DD214?  Or are you just taking his word for it?


----------



## daveman

Pogo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the point is to _create that image_, even when the record says otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> What record?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first couple of pages of this thread, Dave.  They're still back there; that's what I summarized yesterday.
Click to expand...

Yeah.  I saw it.  

There is no record.  There is Rderp making spurious claims, and there is you blindly swallowing it.

My favorite part was where he claimed Harvard stopped publishing grades when Bush said he went to school there.


----------



## Pogo

daveman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What record?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first couple of pages of this thread, Dave.  They're still back there; that's what I summarized yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  I saw it.
> 
> There is no record.  There is Rderp making spurious claims, and there is you blindly swallowing it.
> 
> My favorite part was where he claimed Harvard stopped publishing grades when Bush said he went to school there.
Click to expand...


Uh, no dear, I didn't "swallow", I analyzed the logic in the dialogue and found it obviously wanting.  That's got nothing to do with what the claims _are_; it's about a fair exchange of dialogue.  Or in this case, lack thereof.  Can't be justified.  I haven't seen that many strawmen since I was a wee sprout growing up in the cornfield.


----------



## daveman

Pogo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first couple of pages of this thread, Dave.  They're still back there; that's what I summarized yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  I saw it.
> 
> There is no record.  There is Rderp making spurious claims, and there is you blindly swallowing it.
> 
> My favorite part was where he claimed Harvard stopped publishing grades when Bush said he went to school there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, no dear, I didn't "swallow", I analyzed the logic in the dialogue and found it obviously wanting.  That's got nothing to do with what the claims _are_; it's about a fair exchange of dialogue.  Or in this case, lack thereof.  Can't be justified.  I haven't seen that many strawmen since I was a wee sprout growing up in the cornfield.
Click to expand...

Yeah, whatEVER you do, DON'T criticize a fellow lefty's ridiculous claims!  You'll burst into flame!


----------



## Pogo

daveman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  I saw it.
> 
> There is no record.  There is Rderp making spurious claims, and there is you blindly swallowing it.
> 
> My favorite part was where he claimed Harvard stopped publishing grades when Bush said he went to school there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no dear, I didn't "swallow", I analyzed the logic in the dialogue and found it obviously wanting.  That's got nothing to do with what the claims _are_; it's about a fair exchange of dialogue.  Or in this case, lack thereof.  Can't be justified.  I haven't seen that many strawmen since I was a wee sprout growing up in the cornfield.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, whatEVER you do, DON'T criticize a fellow lefty's ridiculous claims!  You'll burst into flame!
Click to expand...


Once again Madge, it has nothing to do with the "claims"; it was about a gang making faulty arguments.  And in an intro thread no less.  It says a lot about the gangbangers.

I said nothing about the claims themselves, nor do I care now.


----------



## daveman

Pogo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no dear, I didn't "swallow", I analyzed the logic in the dialogue and found it obviously wanting.  That's got nothing to do with what the claims _are_; it's about a fair exchange of dialogue.  Or in this case, lack thereof.  Can't be justified.  I haven't seen that many strawmen since I was a wee sprout growing up in the cornfield.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, whatEVER you do, DON'T criticize a fellow lefty's ridiculous claims!  You'll burst into flame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again Madge, it has nothing to do with the "claims"; it was about a gang making faulty arguments.  And in an intro thread no less.  It says a lot about the gangbangers.
> 
> I said nothing about the claims themselves, nor do I care now.
Click to expand...

What about rderp's faulty arguments?

You need to get that blind spot checked out.


----------



## Pogo

daveman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, whatEVER you do, DON'T criticize a fellow lefty's ridiculous claims!  You'll burst into flame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again Madge, it has nothing to do with the "claims"; it was about a gang making faulty arguments.  And in an intro thread no less.  It says a lot about the gangbangers.
> 
> I said nothing about the claims themselves, nor do I care now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about rderp's faulty arguments?
> 
> You need to get that blind spot checked out.
Click to expand...


For the third time now Not-Holmes, the arguments themselves are not the point.  It's how they were met.

Let's run the tape again for those with sieve memories...



Pogo said:


> *RD*, intro: Here's my background, blah blah... I voted for Bush, he pulled some shit.
> 
> *Post 2*: So you voted for O'bama?​
> *RD*: McCain's education credentials are poor.
> 
> *Gang*: That means have Obama's college transcripts! (non sequitur)​
> *RD*: O'bama edited the Harvard Law Review.
> 
> *Gang*: Hey dick weed, where does the Constitution provide for education? (<< red herring)​
> *Gang*: But...but.. education doesn't mean smart.  Words on a piece of paper.  And where are those Obama transcripts?​
> *RD*: didn't say I had them. Isn't education important?
> 
> *Gang*: You're dancing, you're losing, you're lame.  You're moving goalposts!  (<< Danth's Law)​
> *Gang*: par for the course for "used to be Republican" types (<< poisoning the well)​
> *Gang*: but..but.. you said you couldn't vote for poor academic credentials.
> Therefore, prove you have Obama's credentials. (<< affirming the consequent)​
> *Gang*: Not arguing against education, but _a college degree means nothing_.​
> *Gang* (_next post_): nobody's arguing against education, that's your strawman. ​
> *Gang*: Hey, you spelled Laboratory [sic] wrong!​
> *Gang*: you've been bitch slapped!  Can't swim with the sharks! Feeble minded!​
> *RD*: you guys never took Bush to task for "nucyulur".
> 
> *Gang*: Liar! Fraud! Baiter! Personal problem! Meltdown!​
> 
> ---- all this in an _Intro to the Board_ thread.



That's indefensible.
But rather than deflect off to DD214s and other "claims", go ahead and try to defend it.


----------



## Dot Com

Pogo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again Madge, it has nothing to do with the "claims"; it was about a gang making faulty arguments.  And in an intro thread no less.  It says a lot about the gangbangers.
> 
> I said nothing about the claims themselves, nor do I care now.
> 
> 
> 
> What about rderp's faulty arguments?
> 
> You need to get that blind spot checked out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the third time now Not-Holmes, the arguments themselves are not the point.  It's how they were met.
> 
> Let's run the tape again for those with sieve memories...
> 
> *RD*, intro: Here's my background, blah blah... I voted for Bush, he pulled some shit.
> 
> *Post 2*: So you voted for O'bama?​
> *RD*: McCain's education credentials are poor.
> 
> *Gang*: That means have Obama's college transcripts! (non sequitur)​
> *RD*: O'bama edited the Harvard Law Review.
> 
> *Gang*: Hey dick weed, where does the Constitution provide for education? (<< red herring)​
> *Gang*: But...but.. education doesn't mean smart.  Words on a piece of paper.  And where are those Obama transcripts?​
> *RD*: didn't say I had them. Isn't education important?
> 
> *Gang*: You're dancing, you're losing, you're lame.  You're moving goalposts!  (<< Danth's Law)​
> *Gang*: par for the course for "used to be Republican" types (<< poisoning the well)​
> *Gang*: but..but.. you said you couldn't vote for poor academic credentials.
> Therefore, prove you have Obama's credentials. (<< affirming the consequent)​
> *Gang*: Not arguing against education, but _a college degree means nothing_.​
> *Gang* (_next post_): nobody's arguing against education, that's your strawman. ​
> *Gang*: Hey, you spelled Laboratory [sic] wrong!​
> *Gang*: you've been bitch slapped!  Can't swim with the sharks! Feeble minded!​
> *RD*: you guys never took Bush to task for "nucyulur".
> 
> *Gang*: Liar! Fraud! Baiter! Personal problem! Meltdown!​
> 
> ---- all this in an _Intro to the Board_ thread.
> 
> That's indefensible.
> But rather than deflect off to DD214s and other "claims", go ahead and try to defend it.
Click to expand...


^ that


----------



## daveman

Pogo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again Madge, it has nothing to do with the "claims"; it was about a gang making faulty arguments.  And in an intro thread no less.  It says a lot about the gangbangers.
> 
> I said nothing about the claims themselves, nor do I care now.
> 
> 
> 
> What about rderp's faulty arguments?
> 
> You need to get that blind spot checked out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the third time now Not-Holmes, the arguments themselves are not the point.  It's how they were met.
> 
> Let's run the tape again for those with sieve memories...
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *RD*, intro: Here's my background, blah blah... I voted for Bush, he pulled some shit.
> 
> *Post 2*: So you voted for O'bama?​
> *RD*: McCain's education credentials are poor.
> 
> *Gang*: That means have Obama's college transcripts! (non sequitur)​
> *RD*: O'bama edited the Harvard Law Review.
> 
> *Gang*: Hey dick weed, where does the Constitution provide for education? (<< red herring)​
> *Gang*: But...but.. education doesn't mean smart.  Words on a piece of paper.  And where are those Obama transcripts?​
> *RD*: didn't say I had them. Isn't education important?
> 
> *Gang*: You're dancing, you're losing, you're lame.  You're moving goalposts!  (<< Danth's Law)​
> *Gang*: par for the course for "used to be Republican" types (<< poisoning the well)​
> *Gang*: but..but.. you said you couldn't vote for poor academic credentials.
> Therefore, prove you have Obama's credentials. (<< affirming the consequent)​
> *Gang*: Not arguing against education, but _a college degree means nothing_.​
> *Gang* (_next post_): nobody's arguing against education, that's your strawman. ​
> *Gang*: Hey, you spelled Laboratory [sic] wrong!​
> *Gang*: you've been bitch slapped!  Can't swim with the sharks! Feeble minded!​
> *RD*: you guys never took Bush to task for "nucyulur".
> 
> *Gang*: Liar! Fraud! Baiter! Personal problem! Meltdown!​
> 
> ---- all this in an _Intro to the Board_ thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's indefensible.
> But rather than deflect off to DD214s and other "claims", go ahead and try to defend it.
Click to expand...



Don't you get frustrated when reality doesn't conform itself to your wishes?

You complain about conservatives not meeting arguments.  

But not one single word about Derp not meeting his.

I'll let you have the last word now.  I know how important it is to your fragile ego to pretend you "won" against random anonymous strangers on the internet.


----------



## Pogo

daveman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about rderp's faulty arguments?
> 
> You need to get that blind spot checked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the third time now Not-Holmes, the arguments themselves are not the point.  It's how they were met.
> 
> Let's run the tape again for those with sieve memories...
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *RD*, intro: Here's my background, blah blah... I voted for Bush, he pulled some shit.
> 
> *Post 2*: So you voted for O'bama?​
> *RD*: McCain's education credentials are poor.
> 
> *Gang*: That means have Obama's college transcripts! (non sequitur)​
> *RD*: O'bama edited the Harvard Law Review.
> 
> *Gang*: Hey dick weed, where does the Constitution provide for education? (<< red herring)​
> *Gang*: But...but.. education doesn't mean smart.  Words on a piece of paper.  And where are those Obama transcripts?​
> *RD*: didn't say I had them. Isn't education important?
> 
> *Gang*: You're dancing, you're losing, you're lame.  You're moving goalposts!  (<< Danth's Law)​
> *Gang*: par for the course for "used to be Republican" types (<< poisoning the well)​
> *Gang*: but..but.. you said you couldn't vote for poor academic credentials.
> Therefore, prove you have Obama's credentials. (<< affirming the consequent)​
> *Gang*: Not arguing against education, but _a college degree means nothing_.​
> *Gang* (_next post_): nobody's arguing against education, that's your strawman. ​
> *Gang*: Hey, you spelled Laboratory [sic] wrong!​
> *Gang*: you've been bitch slapped!  Can't swim with the sharks! Feeble minded!​
> *RD*: you guys never took Bush to task for "nucyulur".
> 
> *Gang*: Liar! Fraud! Baiter! Personal problem! Meltdown!​
> 
> ---- all this in an _Intro to the Board_ thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's indefensible.
> But rather than deflect off to DD214s and other "claims", go ahead and try to defend it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you get frustrated when reality doesn't conform itself to your wishes?
> 
> You complain about conservatives not meeting arguments.
> 
> But not one single word about Derp not meeting his.
> 
> I'll let you have the last word now.  I know how important it is to your fragile ego to pretend you "won" against random anonymous strangers on the internet.
Click to expand...


I've never really followed RDean's arguments, nor are _anybody's_ arguments the point here.
I just read this thread and observed the dynamics. 

What's your diaper rash?  _You weren't even one of them._  This doesn't even have anything to do with you.


----------



## CandySlice

rdean said:


> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him.  During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies.  This is well documented.  Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years,  now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post.  Let's see what shows up.[/QU
> 
> Do I know you from AOL? I think I do.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

rderp (R) put the R back in derp.

Fakey (fake r) puts the F in Fuckwit, Fraud and Fail.


----------



## Trajan

rdean said:


> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him.  During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies.  This is well documented.  Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years,  now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post.  Let's see what shows up.



so they trained you to drop rounds, then you switched from combat arms to being an MP? How does that work?


----------



## freedombecki

Trajan said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division. I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years. I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him. During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies. This is well documented. Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years, now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post. Let's see what shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so they trained you to drop rounds, then you switched from combat arms to being an MP? How does that work?
Click to expand...

He was good, Trajan. He just mentioned what sounded like my dad's Army-Marine resume. Trust me, he deserved his commendation for his service.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him.  During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies.  This is well documented.  Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years,  now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post.  Let's see what shows up.



This is also the only post you ever made were you sounded sane. 

Why did you stop taking your drugs?


----------



## bayoubill

rdean said:


> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him.  During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies.  This is well documented.  Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years,  now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post.  Let's see what shows up.



wow... you and I have something in common... other than our ability to annoy people... 

we, you and I, both vehemently voted against Bush in 2004...


btw, thank you for your service to our country, dean...


----------



## JohnL.Burke

No amount of race baiting, ignorance, Bush blaming, propaganda, name calling, diversionary tactics,revisionism, media bias, double standards, data harvesting, kickbacks and substandard eduction forced upon the populace is going to change this single fact...

[ame=http://youtu.be/JCUpJDzyRnY]"If you like your health care plan, you can keep your health care plan." Barack Obama Supercut - YouTube[/ame]

 Obama lied. Deal with it.


----------



## Iceman

I used to be a Republican as well. Actually I started out as a socialist around 12 or 13; this is primarily from watching Michael Moore movies because my parents were Clinton and Gore supporters.

I then drifted towards NeoConservatism right before high school. After a couple years of dabbling in NeoConservatism I moved towards Libertarianism and PaleoConservatism during the Ron Paul campaign during the middle of high school and stayed there through the beginning of college(I even went through an Anarcho-Capitalist phase during that time).

 Over that that time socially speaking I drifted towards certain Social Conservative tendencies and White Nationalism. Now I am a traditionalist with Fascist and Monarchist sympathies. Though I certainly have racialist tendencies, that is merely one facet of my overall political worldview and I support all nationalists and traditionalists of all races. I have been a traditionalist in this sense for the better part of two years now. 

During this whole period I have pretty much gone through phases of Deism, Agnosticism, and Atheism as well. I guess I am pretty much an Agnostic but I have sympathies for Traditional Catholicism, Orthodox Christianity, and European pagan faiths. I also have a respect for eastern religions like Hinduism and Shintoism. 

So I certainly had a political evolution to say the least. My intro is a little late but I thought I would give it.


----------



## bayoubill

Iceman said:


> I used to be a Republican as well. Actually I started out as a socialist around 12 or 13; this is primarily from watching Michael Moore movies because my parents were Clinton and Gore supporters.
> 
> I then drifted towards NeoConservatism right before high school. After a couple years of dabbling in NeoConservatism I moved towards Libertarianism and PaleoConservatism during the Ron Paul campaign during the middle of high school and stayed there through the beginning of college(I even went through an Anarcho-Capitalist phase during that time).
> 
> Over that that time socially speaking I drifted towards certain Social Conservative tendencies and White Nationalism. Now I am a traditionalist with Fascist and Monarchist sympathies. Though I certainly have racialist tendencies, that is merely one facet of my overall political worldview and I support all nationalists and traditionalists of all races. I have been a traditionalist in this sense for the better part of two years now.
> 
> During this whole period I have pretty much gone through phases of Deism, Agnosticism, and Atheism as well. I guess I am pretty much an Agnostic but I have sympathies for Traditional Catholicism, Orthodox Christianity, and European pagan faiths. I also have a respect for eastern religions like Hinduism and Shintoism.
> 
> So I certainly had a political evolution to say the least. My intro is a little late but I thought I would give it.



I've been all over the map myself during my 61 years on earth...

my description of where I now stand is "largely apolitical; former-firebrand/now-dormant libertarian; non-Christian; devout follower of Jesus and his message of love for all people...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Rdean is a mental patient and a pathological liar to boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the point is to _create that image_, even when the record says otherwise.
> 
> Nothing new in the world of bullshit tactics --
> 
> "liberal media" ...
> "Death panels" ...
> "Hitler was left wing" ...
> "O'bama born in Kenya" ...
> "Moving Jeeps to China"...
> "Menendez with young prostitutes" ...
> "Lefties forced Limblob to yell 'slut'" ...
> "Gore claims to have invented the internet" ...
> 
> etc etc ad nauseum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What pisses them off is that he almost always posts links and very very seldom loses his temper or posts the foul crap they thrive on.
Click to expand...


it doesnt matter that he is also pretty dam dishonest though....right?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

baruchMenachem2 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division.  I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years.  I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him.  During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies.  This is well documented.  Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years,  now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post.  Let's see what shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is rich!  thanks for finding this.   His first post and he lies already!   Jake Starkey had a competitor way back when.   Jake at least is competitive and consistant.
Click to expand...


Gunny had him pegged.....as did many of us here....a dishonest fuck....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pogo said:


> Oh geeeeziss... hip boots time.
> 
> Even if Barack was here before (and I see no indication in "Posts: 1") it still fits the same pattern.  Think about it.



nope...he is the same Barack Pogo....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Yurt said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Rdean is still a lying scumbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i've proven his lies several times
Click to expand...


as have many of us....you do notice if you prove Dean wrong and he cant dance around the post....he leaves the thread....


----------



## Pogo

Harry Dresden said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the point is to _create that image_, even when the record says otherwise.
> 
> Nothing new in the world of bullshit tactics --
> 
> "liberal media" ...
> "Death panels" ...
> "Hitler was left wing" ...
> "O'bama born in Kenya" ...
> "Moving Jeeps to China"...
> "Menendez with young prostitutes" ...
> "Lefties forced Limblob to yell 'slut'" ...
> "Gore claims to have invented the internet" ...
> 
> etc etc ad nauseum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pisses them off is that he almost always posts links and very very seldom loses his temper or posts the foul crap they thrive on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it doesnt matter that he is also pretty dam dishonest though....right?....
Click to expand...



Correct, it doesn't matter what subjective evaluations exist in the present, because this was entirely about the exchanges that went on _four years ago_ in RDean's first post.  None of that history was established yet, so it could not have been a factor.  What I'm observing back there in post 88 (where I came in) is the assault on a newbie, apparently just because he has the temerity to not vote for McCain.

When I posted my intro I was asked for my political label and I knew enough to sidestep that question, but I didn't imagine it would have been _this_ harsh.  Had I gotten that impression I might have declined and gone to another site.


----------



## Harry Dresden

MeBelle60 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pisses them off is that *he almost always posts links and very very seldom loses his temper or posts the foul crap they thrive on.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!
> He posts links to BS and when he gets called on it, he either runs off or tries to double down.
> 
> Here's just a few 'non-foul crap' posts of his.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/321444-rderp-played-by-pig-pen-from-charlie-brown.html
> 
> And y'all defend this divisiveness?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...of-politicalchic-post8094106.html#post8094106
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you ever do is screech empty accusations (aka LIES) and call nasty names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.
Click to expand...



and dont forget that building in this Country flying the Chinese flag over the American one that was SAID in his own dam link that the building was in Shanghai....he left that thread real quick....


----------



## Pogo

Harry Dresden said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pisses them off is that *he almost always posts links and very very seldom loses his temper or posts the foul crap they thrive on.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!
> He posts links to BS and when he gets called on it, he either runs off or tries to double down.
> 
> Here's just a few 'non-foul crap' posts of his.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/321444-rderp-played-by-pig-pen-from-charlie-brown.html
> 
> And y'all defend this divisiveness?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...of-politicalchic-post8094106.html#post8094106
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you ever do is screech empty accusations (aka LIES) and call nasty names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and dont forget that building in this Country flying the Chinese flag over the American one that was SAID in his own dam link that the building was in Shanghai....he left that thread real quick....
Click to expand...


----------



## chikenwing

rdean said:


> The world awaits this valuable information.
> Maybe he's got a copy of Mr Obama's thesis to.



It's difficult to get anything like that out of Harvard anymore.  You see, before President Bush became president, they used to publish the grades of the freshmen entering class.  Once it became known that Mr. Bush was jumped over thousands better qualified,  kind of a "rich persons" affirmative action, Harvard stopped publishing the grades of it's freshman class. 

Just curious, what could be in Mr. Obama's transcripts that could be so important?  It was more that two decades ago.  No one on the right asked for Bush's Military Records.  Seems that if you become "Commander in Chief", that would be way more important.[/QUOTE]

Man you are one funny dude.


----------



## kiwiman127

I don't have rdean on "ignore',  but I do have him on "skip".


----------



## Harry Dresden

Dot Com said:


> rdean plays you Righties like a cheap  because he used to be a repub until he realized what today's Repub party represents, hate/fear.




geezus....you would never admit if your boyfriend is wrong "Dottie".....take your lips off his ass and you might actually see that Dean is an obsessed dishonest asshole.....


----------



## Ernie S.

I saw this resurrected and got my hopes up that he was using it to say good-bye.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pisses them off is that he almost always posts links and very very seldom loses his temper or posts the foul crap they thrive on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt matter that he is also pretty dam dishonest though....right?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, it doesn't matter what subjective evaluations exist in the present, because this was entirely about the exchanges that went on _three years ago_ in RDean's first post.  None of that history was established yet, so it could not have been a factor.  What I'm observing back there in post 88 (where I came in) is the assault on a newbie, apparently just because he has the temerity to not vote for McCain.
> 
> When I posted my intro I was asked for my political label and I knew enough to sidestep that question, but I didn't imagine it would have been _this_ harsh.  Had I gotten that impression I might have declined and gone to another site.
Click to expand...


but Dudleys post Pogo was referring to the Dean of today....not 4 years ago....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!
> He posts links to BS and when he gets called on it, he either runs off or tries to double down.
> 
> Here's just a few 'non-foul crap' posts of his.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/321444-rderp-played-by-pig-pen-from-charlie-brown.html
> 
> And y'all defend this divisiveness?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...of-politicalchic-post8094106.html#post8094106
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont forget that building in this Country flying the Chinese flag over the American one that was SAID in his own dam link that the building was in Shanghai....he left that thread real quick....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


he knows what i am talking about....so does Belle and Dave and anyone who was in that thread....


----------



## Pogo

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> and dont forget that building in this Country flying the Chinese flag over the American one that was SAID in his own dam link that the building was in Shanghai....he left that thread real quick....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he knows what i am talking about....so does Belle and Dave and anyone who was in that thread....
Click to expand...


Guess so.  I thought you were still talking to me since those were old posts.  Never mind.


----------



## Trajan

freedombecki said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a veteran of the 3d Battalion 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division. I worked first as an 82C (forward observer) then I worked in Military Intelligence where I received the Army Commendation Medal.
> I attended Roosevelt University on the GI bill and I have been designing labratory testing equipment for the last 15 years. I have three patents and one piece of equipment I designed is used by companies all over he world to test and rate the flammability of plastics.
> 
> The first time Bush ran I voted for him. During his administration, time and time again, he attempted to force scientists to change their data to match administration policies. This is well documented. Top government scientists quit.
> 
> Even Kathleen Parker, Chicago Tribune conservative columnist, a hardcore Republican for many years, now refers to the Republican Party as the Confederate Party.
> 
> Anyway, this is my first post. Let's see what shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so they trained you to drop rounds, then you switched from combat arms to being an MP? How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was good, Trajan. He just mentioned what sounded like my dad's Army-Marine resume. Trust me, he deserved his commendation for his service.
Click to expand...


I never mentioned any commendations or questioned them 

I was just wondering how or why he made that switch.....he must have been damn lucky or had a really good Rabbi, I know, trust me,  my Rabbi was the best


----------



## Pogo

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt matter that he is also pretty dam dishonest though....right?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, it doesn't matter what subjective evaluations exist in the present, because this was entirely about the exchanges that went on _three years ago_ in RDean's first post.  None of that history was established yet, so it could not have been a factor.  What I'm observing back there in post 88 (where I came in) is the assault on a newbie, apparently just because he has the temerity to not vote for McCain.
> 
> When I posted my intro I was asked for my political label and I knew enough to sidestep that question, but I didn't imagine it would have been _this_ harsh.  Had I gotten that impression I might have declined and gone to another site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but Dudleys post Pogo was referring to the Dean of today....not 4 years ago....
Click to expand...


And the post you quoted was in response to Crusader_Frank, not Dudley.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he knows what i am talking about....so does Belle and Dave and anyone who was in that thread....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess so.  I thought you were still talking to me since those were old posts.  Never mind.
Click to expand...


And why are you posting in a THREAD THAT IS OVER THREE YEARS OLD? Hypocrite


----------



## Pogo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> he knows what i am talking about....so does Belle and Dave and anyone who was in that thread....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess so.  I thought you were still talking to me since those were old posts.  Never mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why are you posting in a THREAD THAT IS OVER THREE YEARS OLD? Hypocrite
Click to expand...


Wtf?

I was addressed; I responded.  Where's the "hypocrisy"?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pogo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess so.  I thought you were still talking to me since those were old posts.  Never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why are you posting in a THREAD THAT IS OVER THREE YEARS OLD? Hypocrite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> I was addressed; I responded.  Where's the "hypocrisy"?
Click to expand...


You also responded last year correction
Earlier this year.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pogo said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this being brought up again? I'm just curious. It was an interesting read for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was, especially if you go back and read from the beginning.  It tells you something about the environment here.  I put together a summary, just because it stretches credulity:
> 
> *RD*, intro: Here's my background, blah blah... I voted for Bush, he pulled some shit.
> 
> *Post 2*: So you voted for O'bama?​
> *RD*: McCain's education credentials are poor.
> 
> *Gang*: That means have Obama's college transcripts! (non sequitur)​
> *RD*: O'bama edited the Harvard Law Review.
> 
> *Gang*: Hey dick weed, where does the Consitution provide for education? (<< red herring)​
> *Gang*: But...but.. education doesn't mean smart.  Words on a piece of paper.  And where are those Obama transcripts?​
> *RD*: didn't say I had them. Isn't education important?
> 
> *Gang*: You're dancing, you're losing, you're lame.  You're moving goalposts!  (<< Danth's Law)​
> *Gang*: par for the course for "used to be Republican" types (<< poisoning the well)​
> *Gang*: but..but.. you said you couldn't vote for poor academic credentials.
> Therefore, prove you have Obama's credentials. (<< affirming the consequent)​
> *Gang*: Not arguing against education, but _a college degree means nothing_.​
> *Gang* (_next post_): nobody's arguing against education, that's your strawman. ​
> *Gang*: Hey, you spelled Laboratory [sic] wrong!​
> *Gang*: you've been bitch slapped!  Can't swim with the sharks! Feeble minded!​
> *RD*: you guys never took Bush to task for "nucyulur".
> 
> *Gang*: Liar! Fraud! Baiter! Personal problem! Meltdown!​
> 
> 
> ---- all this in an _Intro to the Board_ thread.
> 
> Not sure what the fuck is _wrong _with some of y'all...
Click to expand...


No one mentioned you in your first post and I correct myself it was not last year.


----------



## Pogo

Okay... whatever that means... 

The history shows the thread was revived after a gap of over four years here:


Lumpy 1 said:


> Interesting..



Go bitch to Lumpy.

Harry, I correct my previous: posts from _four _years ago, not three.
Math was never my strong suit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pogo said:


> Okay... whatever that means...
> 
> The history shows the thread was revived after a gap of over four years here:
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go bitch to Lumpy.
> 
> Harry, I correct my previous: posts from _four _years ago, not three.
> Math was never my strong suit.
Click to expand...


Nope Lumpy has never said anything out of the way to me about an old link. YOU HAVE. YOU bitched bitched bitched and bitched about it.


----------



## Pogo

Uh - whatever dood.  You were cryin' the blooze about reviving an old thread -- well there's your evidence.  Leave me out of it.

This is the strangest thread ever.  Except maybe for that recent one quibbling over what "black man" and "white man" mean.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pogo said:


> Uh - whatever dood.  You were cryin' the blooze about reviving an old thread -- well there's your evidence.  Leave me out of it.
> 
> This is the strangest thread ever.  Except maybe for that recent one quibbling over what "black man" and "white man" mean.



YOU'RE A HYPOCRITE 
Move on.


----------



## freedombecki

Trajan said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so they trained you to drop rounds, then you switched from combat arms to being an MP? How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> He was good, Trajan. He just mentioned what sounded like my dad's Army-Marine resume. Trust me, he deserved his commendation for his service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never mentioned any commendations or questioned them
> 
> I was just wondering how or why he made that switch.....he must have been damn lucky or had a really good Rabbi, I know, trust me, my Rabbi was the best
Click to expand...

Oh, that wasn't about commendations, which I mentioned as an afterthought. I have a knack for making myself misunderstood sometimes.  I have a definite soft spot for veterans, having survived a game we called "King of the Mountain" as an army brat back in the third grade at Ft. Richardson, Alaska.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, it doesn't matter what subjective evaluations exist in the present, because this was entirely about the exchanges that went on _three years ago_ in RDean's first post.  None of that history was established yet, so it could not have been a factor.  What I'm observing back there in post 88 (where I came in) is the assault on a newbie, apparently just because he has the temerity to not vote for McCain.
> 
> When I posted my intro I was asked for my political label and I knew enough to sidestep that question, but I didn't imagine it would have been _this_ harsh.  Had I gotten that impression I might have declined and gone to another site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Dudleys post Pogo was referring to the Dean of today....not 4 years ago....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the post you quoted was in response to Crusader_Frank, not Dudley.
Click to expand...


no.....i was responding to Dudley....he was responding to what you said about what Frank said...


----------



## Pogo

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> but Dudleys post Pogo was referring to the Dean of today....not 4 years ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the post you quoted was in response to Crusader_Frank, not Dudley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no.....i was responding to Dudley....he was responding to what Frank said...
Click to expand...


No, *I* was responding to what Frank said.

Who was on first?  

{edit: nice edit ^^ Harry  }​


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pogo said:


> Okay... whatever that means...
> 
> The history shows the thread was revived after a gap of over four years here:
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go bitch to Lumpy.
> 
> Harry, I correct my previous: posts from _four _years ago, not three.
> Math was never my strong suit.
Click to expand...


i was following you....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the post you quoted was in response to Crusader_Frank, not Dudley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.....i was responding to Dudley....he was responding to what Frank said...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, *I* was responding to what Frank said.
> 
> Who was on first?
Click to expand...


yea this is getting kinda stupid....


----------



## Pogo

I know you think you understand what you thought I meant by what I said but I'm not sure you realize that what you think you heard is not what I think I meant by what I thought I said.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dean was a Republican

Huh.

Go figure


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dean was a Republican
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Go figure



Frank may post the same thing over and over, but that's OK -- he's got the best sig line EVER.


----------



## Harry Dresden

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dean was a Republican
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Go figure


there was a thread here some time back asking posters to say where they stand Politically....Dean said he was just Left of Center.....me and Quantum had a great laugh that day and could not believe he said that......Dean ....a Conservative Democrat.....the shit he posts sure backs that up....


----------



## goong

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the post you quoted was in response to Crusader_Frank, not Dudley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.....i was responding to Dudley....he was responding to what Frank said...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, *I* was responding to what Frank said.
> 
> Who was on first?
Click to expand...

what  


  I don't know





> {edit: nice edit ^^ Harry  }​


----------



## Mertex

Regardless of all the negativity....I think rDean made a very wise choice!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Harry Dresden said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dean was a Republican
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Go figure
> 
> 
> 
> there was a thread here some time back asking posters to say where they stand Politically....Dean said he was just Left of Center.....me and Quantum had a great laugh that day and could not believe he said that......Dean ....a Conservative Democrat.....the shit he posts sure backs that up....
Click to expand...


Dems need to learn to embrace their Inner Mao


----------



## Harry Dresden

goong said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.....i was responding to Dudley....he was responding to what Frank said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, *I* was responding to what Frank said.
> 
> Who was on first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what
> 
> 
> I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {edit: nice edit ^^ Harry  }​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


what edit?....


----------



## BullKurtz

I'm curious what the author of this OP thinks about Obama 4 years after he joined USMB.  A couple points...Dean's background in the field intel community should have left him with a sense of practical knowledge instead of book knowledge.  You'd think he'd also need some PROOF of Obama's supposed class standing and grades at Harvard.  You'd think he'd need a more practical application of this vaunted genius in an occupation other than "community organizer" and voting "present" several hundred times in the Illinois state senate.  I'm curious how a fella with the bonafides Dean has would fall for a such an obvious clown as Obama.....grant money maybe?


----------



## goong

Not even 6% of his posts are worth bothering with.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

goong said:


> Not even 6% of his posts are worth bothering with.



The magical number!


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Mertex said:


> Regardless of all the negativity....I think rDean made a very wise choice!



Of falsely claiming that he was ever a Republican?

Sure.  That's it.

Wise lying.

Fucking libs.


----------



## Dot Com

rdean exposed the open secret that Repubs hate science & book larnin'. At least they tell their voting base  that.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Dot Com said:


> rdean exposed the open secret that Repubs hate science & book larnin'



Nah.  He just repeats that baseless liberal Democrat propaganda.

Not the same thing.

rderp couldn't expose the truth if he could find it.  And he can't.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dot Com said:


> rdean exposed the open secret that Repubs hate science & book larnin'. At least they tell their voting base  that.



We should have the faith of the AGWCult that a wisp of CO2 is altering the climate


----------



## IlarMeilyr

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> rdean exposed the open secret that Repubs hate science & book larnin'. At least they tell their voting base  that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should have the faith of the AGWCult that a wisp of CO2 is altering the climate
Click to expand...


It is not "hubris" to these lolberals to imagine that WE have any significant control over the planetary CLIMATE.

I maintain that those prehistoric SUVs must have been worse than the present day Hummer behemoths.   I mean, just LOOK at how much they caused climate change BEFORE human industry ever occurred.

Best to be safe.  Blame Booooosh and let the bureaucracy have full control over industry and energy.

Yes.  I'm SURE that will work.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> I'm curious what the author of this OP thinks about Obama 4 years after he joined USMB.  A couple points...Dean's background in the field intel community should have left him with a sense of practical knowledge instead of book knowledge.  You'd think he'd also need some PROOF of Obama's supposed class standing and grades at Harvard.  You'd think he'd need a more practical application of this vaunted genius in an occupation other than "community organizer" and voting "present" several hundred times in the Illinois state senate.  I'm curious how a fella with the bonafides Dean has would fall for a such an obvious clown as Obama.....grant money maybe?



Deans fellow Republicans when he was in HS tea bagged him in front of the Cheer Leaders.....they told him they were just "funnin".....well obviously Dean did not think it was...fun.........the girls laughing may have had something to do with it.....and the rest is history....now you know why he is like he is....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dean was a Republican
> 
> Huh.
> 
> Go figure
> 
> 
> 
> there was a thread here some time back asking posters to say where they stand Politically....Dean said he was just Left of Center.....me and Quantum had a great laugh that day and could not believe he said that......Dean ....a Conservative Democrat.....the shit he posts sure backs that up....
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d8FTPv955I]All in the Family / Archie Bunker's Place Opening Credits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dean, Jake, bucs, rightwinger, etc are all share a cubicle and at an Obama For America office


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dot Com said:


> rdean exposed the open secret that Repubs hate science & book larnin'. At least they tell their voting base  that.



only thing dean exposes is his ass to the little old ladies knitting club on Thursday night.


----------



## Mertex

goong said:


> Not even 6% of his posts are worth bothering with.




How would you know....you haven't been here long enough to read 6% of his posts, much less everyone of them....


----------



## Mertex

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> rdean exposed the open secret that Repubs hate science & book larnin'. At least they tell their voting base  that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only thing dean exposes is his ass to the little old ladies knitting club on Thursday night.
Click to expand...



Are you one of the little old knitting ladies?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Mertex said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> rdean exposed the open secret that Repubs hate science & book larnin'. At least they tell their voting base  that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only thing dean exposes is his ass to the little old ladies knitting club on Thursday night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one of the little old knitting ladies?
Click to expand...


"Dottie" is one.....and she kisses it too.....


----------



## Lumpy 1

"Mable" is still able..


----------



## BullKurtz

Lumpy 1 said:


> "Mable" is still able..


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Best thread ever


----------



## Mertex

Harry Dresden said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only thing dean exposes is his ass to the little old ladies knitting club on Thursday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one of the little old knitting ladies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Dottie" is one.....and she kisses it too.....
Click to expand...


You wish you'd be so honored!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Mertex said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one of the little old knitting ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dottie" is one.....and she kisses it too.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish you'd be so honored!
Click to expand...


thats ok....you take my place.....


----------



## Mertex

Harry Dresden said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dottie" is one.....and she kisses it too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you'd be so honored!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats ok....you take my place.....
Click to expand...


No, you're the one crying for it! Bwahahaha!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVGDjC_cQas]Frank Zappa - He Used To Cut The Grass - 1979 - YouTube[/ame]

He used to cut the grass


----------



## Harry Dresden

Mertex said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you'd be so honored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats ok....you take my place.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're the one crying for it! Bwahahaha!
Click to expand...


i was.....ok....if you say so....


----------

